# Nu-Clear Canister Filter ??



## DAgua (Sep 21, 2010)

Has anybody used this filtration system on a fish tank? 

Specs: 
Nu-Clear filters have 1 FNPT inlet and outlet ports allowing for higher flow rates (up to 1,200 gallons/hr) than similar filters with 3/4” ports. All models come with adapters for 3/4 and 1 hose, stainless steel hose clamps, Teflon tape, and a drain valve.MODEL 53030 sq. ft. 25 Micron Mechanical FilterThe 30 sq. ft. 25 micron cartridge has 20% more surface area than other similar filters. The cartridge traps particles larger that 25 microns and polishes the water crystal clear.

What do you think about them? you do have to add a pump


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

I have never used them and you do have to add a pump. a pretty big one if memory serves me. They are great for larger/multiple tanks because you can use them inline together with 1 up to however many your pump will allow. There is also allot of media customization as well with them.


----------



## DAgua (Sep 21, 2010)

Sure enough they have good reviews, and they appear to be great for the big tanks..... downer is that I cannot find one local to get a good look at, ebay has them but I am so bad at the whole return thing I do want to look and feel before I buy.... anybody have first hand expr. with these? 

it looks like the perfect way for me to get up to my 900 - 1000 gph...


----------



## inkslinger (Dec 28, 2003)

You can ask here , A few people use them here.
http://www.barrreport.com/
I have been redoing my system and bought the 533 and 547 Nu-Clear filters it's been 1.5 years now and I'm close to cranking it up. I found a 1year old BlueLine 55 HD 1100gph pump on eBay for $85. {best to use a high pressure pump}
http://www.aquarium-supply.biz/Inland_Seas_500_Series_Nu_Clear_Modular_Canister_Filters_s/224.htm
I bought both from here .


----------



## DAgua (Sep 21, 2010)

Great thank you- 

I went to my LFS (they have been around forever) and I ordered it yesterday.... He had it set up on his shark tank and assured me that I will love it and why so it is on its way..... oh boy- however he does think I need to drill another whole in my tank  hate doing that.... I dont want to but he is right


----------



## inkslinger (Dec 28, 2003)

I just got done making my in take and 2 returns.


----------



## DAgua (Sep 21, 2010)

Nice job.... are you coming to Oregon soon :icon_redf I might need help LOL

just kidding nice job very clean


----------



## DAgua (Sep 21, 2010)

this filter is purchased, waited for it to come in, drove around with it in my car for a couple of weeks and plumbed it last weekend... now I am sure that I need to increase the draw to 1" however I will need to re drill the tank and open that up some more

if the draw tube from the tank is 3/4 inside diam. can I take that up to the 1" inside diam. and get the same results?


----------



## airbagged (Jun 8, 2012)

Check out my pics I run these and they are great


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

They work extremely well. I'm setting mine up with a little giant with 1300 gph flow, I say go for it


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

Bringing one back from the dead?


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

I guess so lol, didn't notice


----------



## willknowitall (Oct 3, 2010)

i run a 506 , which is a empty canister, i fill it up with my own media
might get an other with micro filter. ill use the empty as a pre filter and bio on the bottom before pump and micron after
or maybe just stack two emptys hmmmmmmm
i was using 3/4 inch ins and outs but then switched to two 3/4 inch outlets from tank 
T-ed into a one inch hose going to intake of canister
pump worked much better with much more flow
both outlets from tank are over the top rim syphon
in my rig the pump is after the filter and doesnt really need a pressure pump
with the micro filter you want a pressure pump running before micron filter

really like this filter, i can drain it on the spot right into tank or elsewhere if need be, open lid, replace mechanical filter media on the top from the top, close and good to go
no disconnecting canister , dragging over to sink, and, and, and
you can also choose your filter/s, stack them ,run them in series, upgrade, downsize, switch pump size on and on


----------



## toffee (Apr 2, 2007)

willknowitall said:


> i run a 506 , which is a empty canister, i fill it up with my own media
> might get an other with micro filter. ill use the empty as a pre filter and bio on the bottom before pump and micron after
> or maybe just stack two emptys hmmmmmmm
> i was using 3/4 inch ins and outs but then switched to two 3/4 inch outlets from tank
> ...


I am investigating new filter system and came across Nu-clear with Ocean-clear from Red Sea. On the Ocean-clear, one can backflush the sytem by turning the valves and redirect the flow. Can the Nu-clear do the same? Also, anyone tried connecting CO2 to the inlet of Nu-clear, allow the canister to function as reactor?


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

O2surplus uses his ocean clear as a reactor. I'm using a ocean clear and a nuclear filter on my 50g cube. Awesome filters


----------

